# Troll RTA/Shadow RDA Peek Insulator Issues?



## thaabit (21/2/17)

Evening

Just got my hands on the new Troll RTA from SirVape last week, all is well with flavour and cloud production but the positioning of the peek insulator to the location of your coils got me slightly worried. I also only mention the Shadow as it has a similar build deck. 
To offset this I built smaller 25mm alien fused claptons, much lower and closer to the airflow, just so that the insulator is not directly in line with coil. Ive also limited my wattage to around 55w - 75w.
Question is has any Troll RTA/Shadow RDA owners experienced any melting or distortion of the peek insulator using say 30mm+ coils while positioning it closer to the insulator and running higher wattage say 100w+ ?

Regards
Thaabit


----------



## KZOR (21/2/17)

@thaabit 
I was also worried about this because i wanted to order one. I watched GrimmGreen review it and he specifically spoke about this issue since he also was concerned but after firing up his coils redhot for a few seconds close to the peek he noticed no degregation structurally or colourwise.
Needless to say i ordered one after his review. 
Watch the video from 3:20.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## thaabit (21/2/17)

KZOR said:


> @thaabit
> I was also worried about this because i wanted to order one. I watched GrimmGreen review it and he specifically spoke about this issue since he also was concerned but after firing up his coils redhot for a few seconds close to the peek he noticed no degregation structurally or colourwise.
> Needless to say i ordered one after his review.
> Watch the video from 3:20.



I watched a review from VapnFagan where he got it to melt but he was firing his coils white hot, I think purposefully trying to melt the thing and he succeed.
But thanks for the reply sir much appreciated, I think average day to day use you'll be good. I feel more at ease to to ramp up the power lol


----------



## Yagya (21/2/17)

i got this troll 3 days ago and just took out the insulator to check for any colour change or damage after the 3 days of vaping on dual coils with 3mm id at 55 to 62W
No colour change or damage was noticed. I'm sure its made of some heat resistant material.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (21/2/17)

PEEK's melting point is 340 odd degrees, just pulse your coils at like 34 watts if you wanna look for hot spots, with the wick full of juice shouldn't be an issue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

